# Beaver Bay



## skyball (Aug 2, 2002)

Fished Beaver bay all morning around 13 ft. of water and action was real slow for walleyes. Used different jigs and presentations,but nothing seemed to matter until I moved out towards 30 ft. At 28 the fish were pretty steady and action was fair. pulled out 7 with 2keepers(18 and 20")


----------



## jonP (Dec 12, 2002)

fishing pretty good on beaver bay as of late. concentrating on a slope around 22 feet, using large jigging spoons tipped with 2 minnows. funny how the fish have been getting more aggressive as it's gotten colder. Was out yesterday afternoon until about an hour after dark. talked to some guys fishing shallow and they weren't having as much luck.


----------

